# Champions League Final 27 May



## A_Skywalker (May 11, 2009)

27 May 17:45 Barcelona v Man Utd  2.62 3.30 2.62


----------



## filipeIV (May 15, 2009)

Barça wins for sure  :mrgreen: 


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## gazownsu (May 17, 2009)

filipeIV said:
			
		

> Barça wins for sure  :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:




Man U wins for sure mate. im putting all my winnings on it




 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## filipeIV (May 19, 2009)

gazownsu said:
			
		

> filipeIV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to say this but you´ll loose


----------



## free bet (May 19, 2009)

draw, extra time, under 2.5


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 27, 2009)

You were right about under 2.5

Barca are champions, the most deserving team. Vamos!


----------



## filipeIV (May 27, 2009)

filipeIV said:
			
		

> Barça wins for sure  :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:



Great I´ve just won my bet placed last year @7.5 Barça win Champions League  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## free bet (May 28, 2009)

Pep deserves an ovation....


----------

